# @2,500 miles and loving the trans *shifting is great



## ch200200 (Jun 21, 2011)

I never thought I would be saying this but I am impressed with the smooth shifting. We all know how awkward the trans is at first and I thought like everyone else that GM effed up big time. I almost hated the car for the first 1500 miles because of the jerky shifting. Now it is buttersmooth! 

Even though many of the people on here with a few thousand miles said it would improve and "learn" it was still hard for me to believe that it would get better. I also thought that maybe it was a matter of just not giving a crap anymore. Thats not the case at all and its day and night now! Loving it! 

So at this point I am just another guy telling you the same as others. IT WILL GET BETTER! and you will end up being impressed. Just give it a little while. 


*I do still have that annoying pulsating at idle but now every once in a great while. Still a little annoyed by that but that is my only problem and it may be another thing that goes away. 


1.8 LS Automatic...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the shifting-"problem" seems to be most accute with the 1.4LT engine, something to do with the _interplay_ between* engine* ECU-control of the turbo-boost and the *transmission* TCM control of the shifiting.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am used to driving a 5 speed and sometimes i will forget I have another gear when I get on the highway(not for long tho). The first time I tried to back up at the dealership, I tried to do so in 6th gear(that is where reverse is on a 5 spd.) Over all I love the shifting!!!!! I had withdrawl for 2 months when I had an auto!! LOL


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

The shifting is pretty notchy. Sometimes 2nd goes in with a nice "crunch". Oh well, it's an economy car, I get what I pay for.


----------

